# [Emerge] Question Update

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais avoir des infos sur ma méthode de MAJ de mon Gentoo.

Avec toute la doc que j'ai lu et les forums...ça semble se résumer à ceci:

        # emerge --sync

	# emerge puD world --newuse -v

	# emerge  -uD world --newuse -v

	# emerge depclean -p

	# emerge depclean

	# revdep-rebuild 

	(recompile les programmes dont les dépendances sont brisées)

	# dispatch-conf

(pour mettre à jour les config files si Portage la mentionné. On peut aussi utiliser etc-update)

Enfin, j'ai vu plusieurs post qui parle que le update world peut-être dangereux surtout lorsqu'il y a beaucoup de packages à mettre à jour... et surtout le depclean

Alors j'aimerais avoir votre opinion là-dessus.

De plus, il y a un de mes amis qui a fait un update world ce soir et depuis ce temps là que son GDM a arrêté de fonctionné...il a du l'arranger...par chance qu'il savait ce qu'il faisait...

Alors est-ce que c'est plus safe de faire un emerge -puD world --newuse -v et d'installer ou mettre à jour les packages à la main...alors comme ça on va pouvoir rebooter le PC après chaque update pour savoir si ça fonctionne ?

Merci de vos commentaires.

Comme vous le voyez, il me manque encore quelques notions pratique  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titix

Je vais te donner une idée de la fréquence de mise à jour de mon système.

Toutes les semaines. Histoire d'avoir un système bien à jour.

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge -auvD world
```

Tous les 2 ou 3 mois (dès que ma gentoo deviens crade) histoire de faire le ménage dans les libs

```
# emerge --sync

# emerge -auvD --newuse world

# emerge -a depclean

# revdep-rebuild
```

Evidement il faut faire extrèmement attention, après chaque 'emerge world' il se peu que des fichiers de configuration doivent être mis à jour. Pour celà il faut utiliser 'etc-update' afin de remplacer/conserver/fusionner les fichiers de config (c'est ici que ton ami à dû faire une erreur).

De même lors d'un 'depclean' il faut être très attentif pour éviter de détruire sa gentoo bêtement  :Smile: 

En éspérant que celà ai pu t'éclairer  :Wink: 

----------

## palatin

J'utilise la méthode suggérée par d2_racing, et je n'ai presque jamais eu de surprise.

Je conseillerais quelques petites précautions néanmoins :

1/ Avant la mise à jour d'un composant clé, (glib, gcc, python...) vérifier au préalable sur le forum, parmis les bugs si des problèmes sont apparus, ça évite les (très) mauvaises surprises)

2/ En lien avec la première remarque, compiler au préalable les composants de la toolchain et reconstruire celle-ci de manière consistante (cf tcupdate.sh sur le forum). 

3/ dès que le moindre programme listé dans sys- apparaît dans depclean, être ultra méfiant. Si besoin est, l'ajouter à world à la main.

4/ Il me paraît logique de faire revdep-rebuild après chaque update. (pour le temps que ça prend)

Je pense que cette méthode de mise à jour est tout-à fait cohérente et de manière générale minimise les risque de casser ton système.

----------

## Enlight

 *palatin wrote:*   

> J'utilise la méthode suggérée par d2_racing, et je n'ai presque jamais eu de surprise.
> 
> Je conseillerais quelques petites précautions néanmoins :
> 
> 1/ Avant la mise à jour d'un composant clé, (glib, gcc, python...) vérifier au préalable sur le forum, parmis les bugs si des problèmes sont apparus, ça évite les (très) mauvaises surprises)
> ...

 

+10 000 j'ajouterais juste les quickpkg pour se rattrapper en cas de bourde!

----------

## Adrien

Et fais d'autant plus attention si tu es en ~arch , si tu tournes en version stable en général ça va, mais en ~arch tu risques plus de mauvaises surprises en mettant à jour avec un emerge -uD world! Enfin je dis ça d'après l'expérience que j'en ai eu... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## spider312

Une remarque concernant -p et -a : 

-p te dis ce qu'il va faire, il faut ensuite relancer la même commande sans le -p, c'est en fait ce que fait -a, emerge -avuD world te dit ce qu'il va faire, et il suffit de répondre y (ou même rien du tout) pour qu'il le fasse, ou "n" pour qu'il ne le fasse pas, donc ça t'évites une commande  :Wink: 

Je recommande un alias emerge vers emerge -av

A priori, le emerge world n'est pas dangereux, à condition qu'il soit suivi par un etc-update consciencieux (donc pas de -3 ni -5), c'est à dire le comportement par défaut : si il me propose une nouvelle version d'un fichier que je n'ai pas modifié, j'accepte, si je l'ai modifié, selon les différences entre les 2 ficheirs, soit je garde le mien, soit j'applique mes anciennes modifications au nouveau fichier

Cependant c'est vrai que desfois il faut faire des modifs sur le système, c'est un problème de gentoo, qui "bouge trop vite", mais en général, danc ce cas, tu as un message à la fin de l'emerge ...

Tout installer à la main ? Surement pas ... , tu vas pourrir ton fichier world de librairies et de trucs innutiles, ce qui rendra moins efficace les outils de nettoyages tels que depclean, et en plus tu vas te faire chier pour rien ... si des programmes font des taches automatiques tous seuls, c'est bien pôur que nous, humains, n'ayons pas à nous embeter avec ce genre de taches ...

Le depclean est assez dangereux en effet, il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi, et surtout refaire un emerge -avuD world juste après, afin d'être sur que des dépendances fantômes ne sont pas parties (souvent les dépendances relatives aux uses sont mal repérées par les outils de nettoyage), enfin globalement, tant qu'il ne te vire pas python, tu peux le virer sans problème, il te le réinstallera si nécéssaire lors d'un emerge -avuD world

Je te conseille de bien regarder ce qui vas être nettoyé, et à la régueure là, tu peux le faire un par un à la main, avec une petite recherche sur les paquets qui ne te disent rien, pour savoir si ça ressemble bien à une dépendance d'un paquet que tu as viré

Le --newuse n'est à utiliser QUE si tu as modifié un use global, le reste du temps ça ne sert strictement à rien

----------

## d2_racing

Merci beaucoup de me confirmer que j'ai bien compris la doc de Gentoo !!!

De plus, est-ce que quelqu'un est au courant qu'il peut y avoir un problème lorsqu'on update GDM à la dernière version qui vient de sortir ??

Car j'ai un de mes chums qui n'est plus capable d'utiliser son KDE, car GDM ne démarre plus ???

Est-ce que par hassard, il devrait faire un # rc-update add xdm default

car peut-être que le service n'est plus au démarrage de la machine ???

 :Razz: 

----------

## Enlight

bah tu peux toujours si jamais il y'est déjà rc-update va t'engueuler c'est tout, sinon rc-status en général pour savoir.

Mais j'en doutes, le meiux serait d'avoir une description exacte de ce qui se passe au boot. Puis quand *dm ne marche pas y'a toujours les startx pour ça! (éditer le .xinitrc au préalable)

----------

## GuillaumeB

Comment vos faites pour voir ce que vous dit emerge lors des installe ? Parce que des fois il dit des trucs interessants.

Ce que je fait c'est :

emerge truc | tee log

cat log | grep m\\* | less

Mais bon, c'est pas parfait et je peux pas utiliser l'option -a.

Une autre idee ?

----------

## Darkael

 *GuillaumeB wrote:*   

> Comment vos faites pour voir ce que vous dit emerge lors des installe ? Parce que des fois il dit des trucs interessants.
> 
> Ce que je fait c'est :
> 
> emerge truc | tee log
> ...

 

Tu peux essayer le script portlog-info de TGL:

http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/portlog-info

----------

